# Nutritional Values of Livefood and the Importance of the Ca:P Ratio



## PawsForThought (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Just finished an article for the website about the nutritional values of various insects used for livefood and briefly skimmed over the significance of the Ca ratios as well.

Nutritional Value/Composition of Livefood : Leeds Reptile Shop

I am not 100% convinced by the Ca ratio for locusts though... if anyone else knows an independent source for Locusts I'd appreciate it :2thumb:

Regards
Mike


----------



## garetmcc79 (Jul 17, 2010)

Will you be including various roach in your list as well in the future?


----------



## PawsForThought (Sep 7, 2007)

oddly, can't find any Ca/P data on roaches, but this site indicates it is similar to crickets RepVet - Metabolic Bone Disease (MBD) In Reptiles & Amphibians

and this site (if i am reading their stats right, the chart isn't labelled) says dubais have similar levels of fat, though are higher in protein than crickets The Feeders - BambooZoo


----------



## garetmcc79 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the links, appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2007)

Found a few more figures so have added them to the article, though still not much info available on locusts 

Also wrote a bit about protein vs fat and added some nutritional stats for Silkworms.


----------



## PawsForThought (Sep 7, 2007)

Sephiroth said:


> Found a few more figures so have added them to the article, though still not much info available on locusts
> 
> Also wrote a bit about protein vs fat and added some nutritional stats for Silkworms.


doh! Wrong account :blush:


----------



## richard hardwick (Jan 2, 2010)

what is best for gutloading locusts?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2007)

Kale is pretty good since it is very high in calcium, low in oxalic acid, and not so watery that the locusts make a mess


----------

